# Zwischenstand und Fragen zur Prüfung 2016 Siegburg (NRW)



## m1scha (27. April 2016)

Hallo,
ich bin ganz neu hier und habe mich sehr spontan zu der Prüfung Ende Mai in Siegburg angemeldet. Ich bin aus Niederkassel und möchte hier an Rhein, oder auch Sieg mit dem Angeln anfangen. Ich habe als Kind recht viel geangelt, eher weniger erfolgreich aber immer eine Menge Spaß dabei gehabt

Aus verschiedenen Gründen ist es mir nicht möglich an einem Kurs teilzunehmen, daher bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig, als mich auf eigene Faust darauf vorzubereiten. Damit bin ich jetzt auch seit ca 2 Wochen schon beschäftigt und habe auch schon gute Fortschritte gemacht.

Theorie:
Die Prüfungsfragen habe ich schon zu etwa 80% drauf. Das Lernen dafür klappt sehr gut mit Musterlösungen zu denen ich Links hier im Board gefunden habe. Dafür schon mal vielen Dank! Zusätzlich habe ich mir das offizielle Prüfungsbuch besorgt, was ich durch arbeite. Dieses Buch finde ich sehr gut als Vorbereitung. Vorher habe ich stur die richtigen Antworten auswendig gelernt, jetzt wird mir bei vielen Antworten klar, warum die Antwort richtig ist. Viele der Fragen sind ja ohnehin auch möglich mit Logik zu beantworten, weil da völlig abstruse Antworten vorkommen.
Hier ist auch der Online Zugang zu dem Elearning eine gute Übungsmöglichkeit.

Praxis Fischkarten:
Ich habe mir die Fischkarten besorgt. Bilde mir Eselsbrücken. Das klappt auch sehr gut. Kann schon ca 35 der 50 Karten.
Hierbei finde ich das Elearning nicht so hilfreich, weil hier bei jedem Bild drei Fische vorgegeben ist, von denen man meistens direkt 2 ausschließen kann. Daher lerne ich das leiber mit den Karten

Praxis Rutenzusammenstellung:
Hierbei habe ich logischerweise am meisten Probleme und auch einige offene Fragen dazu. Zum einen wird es ja sinnvoll sein noch Knoten zu lernen, das muss ich einfach machen. Dabei mache ich mir keine Sorgen.
Die Ruten habe ich nicht drauf. Hier ist mich auch vieles nicht einleuchtend.
Ist es richtig, dass hier oft mehrere richtige Lösungen möglich sind?
Ich benutze die Musterlösung in der Verordnung über die Fischerprüfung vom 26.Nov 1997
Auch hier muss ich sagen ist das Elearning nicht gut umgesetzt.
Ich hatte auch öfters den Fall, dass ich online die Zusammenstellung nach Musterlösung eingebe, da aber trotzdem Fehler drin sein sollen.
Ich werde mal in einen Angelshop fahren um mir die Sachen anzusehen. Ich weiß auch nicht ob ich dann wirklich zusammen bauen muss oder die Sachen einfach nur hinlegen. Das scheint ja unterschiedlich zu sein.

Werfen findet in der Prüfung nicht mehr statt, oder?

Gibt es hier welche die an dem gleichen Punkt sind zwecks Erfahrungsaustausch? Wie weit seid ihr? Wie geht ihr vor?

Vielleicht hat ja auch noch jemand ein paar hilfreiche Tipps für den Praktischen Teil.

Viele Grüße,
Mischa


----------



## Wingsuiter (27. April 2016)

*AW: Zwischenstand und Fragen zur Prüfung 2016 Siegburg (NRW)*

Hallo M1scha,
 ich habe die Prüfung zwar schon 2014 gemacht, aber ich werde dir mal meine Meinung dazu schreiben, vielleicht hilft es dir ja weiter. 
 Also wenn du die Fragen für den Theorieteil kannst, bist du schonmal auf einem guten Weg. Denn wenn du die kannst, solltest du absolut keine Probleme haben die zu beantworten, die Zeit die dafür bei mir zur Verfügung stand, war mehr als ausreichend, hätte wahrscheinlich zweimal das Blatt durcharbeiten können. 
 Bei dem Praxisteil wird es dann etwas schwieriger. Die Fischkarten sind leider stupides Auswendig lernen und m.M.n. haben die Bilder auf den Karten auch teilweise wenig mit den echten Fischen zu tun, also hilft nur lernen. Bei manchen die schwieriger zu unterscheiden sind hilft es sich an manchen Dingen zu orientieren, wie Anzahl der Schuppen an der Seitenlinie oder die Position und Form der Flossen, hilft zB bei Rotauge und Rotfeder.
 Zu den Knoten kann ich nur sagen, dass es für das Anglerleben sicherlich sinnvoll ist, allerdings bin ich bis jetzt mit 3-4 Knoten überall zurecht gekommen. In der Prüfung wurde bei mir nicht nach einem Knoten gefragt, musste dementsprechend keine können. Wie es bei deiner Prüfung aussieht weiß ich allerdings nicht.
 Bei den Geräten ist es nicht verkehrt das Prüfungsgerät mal in der Hand gehabt zu haben. Sollte das bei dir, mangels Kurses, nicht möglich sein, auch nicht in einem Geschäft, würde ich vorallem Daten wie Rutenlänge und Wurfgewicht lernen. Damit kannst du schonmal das richtige Gerät raussuchen.
 Das zusätzliche Gerät und die Kleinteile kann man sich auch im Internet angucken, wenn einem Bilder reichen. Oder du gehst wie du ja schon vorhast mal zu deinem Dealer und schaust dir einfach mal alles an. Wenn der freundlich ist, wird er dir vielleicht auch das zu lernende Gerät zeigen können oder zumindest sagen, was du alles können musst.
 Da gerade in den letzten Jahren an dem Prüfungsgerät was geändert wurde, glaube 2015 war es, empfehle ich dir mal auf die Seite vom Landesfischereiverband zu gehen, da steht einiges zur Prüfung http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/fischerpruefung/fischerpruefung.php .
 Ansonsten wünsch ich dir viel Erfolg, wirst du schon hinkriegen.:m


----------



## m1scha (27. April 2016)

*AW: Zwischenstand und Fragen zur Prüfung 2016 Siegburg (NRW)*

Hi Wingsuiter,
vielen Dank für deine Rückmeldung. Deine Hinweise helfen mir schon mal sehr weiter.
Eine Frage ist mir jetzt noch aufgefallen. Bei zB A1 ist ja als Köder Teig, Maden, Wurm, Kartoffel möglich. Muss ich dann alle Köder nennen, oder reicht es dass ich mir merke A1-A1 ist Wurm als Köder möglich und dann nur die Karte mit dem Wurm daneben lege?
Genauso mit dem Hakenlöser. Ist das richtig, wenn ich einfach immer die Zange nehme?

Dass ich auf die Richtige Reihenfolge bei der Nachversorgung achte ist klar

Viele Grüße,
Mischa


----------



## olli783 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Zwischenstand und Fragen zur Prüfung 2016 Siegburg (NRW)*

Immer nur einen Köder pro Rute rauslegen und den Hakenlöser in der Größe immer dem Zielfisch der Rute anpassen. Also große Zange nur bei z.B. Dorsch und Hecht, ansonsten die feinere Variante (kleinere Zange o.ä.)


----------



## m1scha (27. April 2016)

*AW: Zwischenstand und Fragen zur Prüfung 2016 Siegburg (NRW)*

Hier habe ich übrigens eine gute Übersicht gefunden über das was sich seit 2015 geändert hat. 
http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/images/pdf/fischerpruefung_novelle_2015.pdf

Das scheint auch auf den ersten Blick alles hier übernommen zu sein:
http://www.asv-nienborg.de/fischerpruefung/praktische-pruefung

Mit den Musterlösungen komme ich bei dem offiziellen Online Zugang auch nun auf 0 Fehlerpunkte. Also lag das teilweise an überholten Musterlösungen. Allerdings schein es falsch zu sein Beim Hecht den hakenlöser zu benutzen. Nur mit der Löseschere komme ich ihne fehler durch. 

Also ich habe den Eindruck eine von mehreren möglichen genanten Lösungen wird beim Köder anerkannt. Für den hecht geht aber der Hakenlöser nicht als geeignetes Hakenlösegerät durch. Naja, muss wohl so gelernt werden, ob das nun Sinn macht oder nicht.

Ach jetzt hast du schon genatwortet, während ich geschrieben habe. Vielen dank! Das vereinfacht das Lernen


----------



## Ulli3D (27. April 2016)

*AW: Zwischenstand und Fragen zur Prüfung 2016 Siegburg (NRW)*

Ich weiß von Bekannten, die nach den neuen Regelungen in Siegburg die Prüfung abgelegt haben, dass da auch Knoten verlangt wurden, zumindest ein Wirbel musste angebunden werden.


----------



## m1scha (29. April 2016)

*AW: Zwischenstand und Fragen zur Prüfung 2016 Siegburg (NRW)*

Danke dir, ich werde dann die Knoten auch üben. Soll aber angeblich nicht prüfungsrelevant sein, obwohl es teilweise gefordert wird. Macht sicher einen besseren Eindruck, und später brauche ich die ja eh.

Jetzt habe ich noch ein paar weitere Fragen, die sich gestern beim Lernen ergeben haben, vielleicht kann mir auch dabei jemnd weiter helfen:

1. Frage
Wie ist die Wirbelgröße zu wählen? Ich ging davon aus, der Wirbel stelle eine Art "Sollburchstelle" dar und soll von der Tragkraft her kleiner als die Schnur sein. Laut Musterlösung ist bei A6 (Spinnrute Barsch) ein mittlerer Wirbel richtig, der deutlich über der Tragkraft von dem Stahlvorfach mit 5KG liegt. Ich habe zwar nach einer Antwort gesucht, aber ich finde nur praxisbezogene Antworten wie "Ich nehme immer xx, das ist noch nie gerissen" Ich suche eine Art Fausregel

2. Frage
Warum brauche ich bei Hechten eine Rute mit höherem Wurfgewicht(40-80) als bei Barschen(10-30) bei gleichem Köder, also meinem Verständnis nach gleichem Wurfgewicht?

3. Frage
Ist Fliegenschnur schwimmend immer hell, sinkend immer dunkel? Ist meine Annahme richtig, dass helle schnur von unten schlechter zu erkennen. Dunkele von oben schlechter zu sehen? Kann man das mit den Schnüren so verallgemeinern?

4. Frage
Ich stelle mir gerade zum lernen eine Tabelle A1-A10 zusammen. Kann/soll ich die hier posten? Ist eine Zusammenfassung aus den von mir gefunden Informationen.


Viele Grüße,
Mischa


----------



## Ulli3D (29. April 2016)

*AW: Zwischenstand und Fragen zur Prüfung 2016 Siegburg (NRW)*

zu 1:

Der Wirbel ist nie die Sollbruchstelle, die ist das Vorfach darum auch eine "Nummer" kleiner als die Hauptschnur.

zu 2.

Du hast beim Hecht auch den toten Köfi und der wiegt nun mal, ebenso sind die Spinner, Blinker und Wobbler für Hecht doch schon deutlich größer als für Barsch und haben beim Einkurbeln doch schon mehr Wasserwiederstand, was dann dazu führen kann, dass man bei der Barschrute keinen vernünftigen Anhieb mehr setzen kann.

zu 3:

Vergiss die Farben bei der Fliegenschnur, auf der Verpackung steht Sinking für sinkend und Floating für schwimmend.

zu 4:

Das bleibt Dir überlassen aber man kann ja dann mal drüber schauen, ob alles so richtig ist.


----------



## m1scha (29. April 2016)

*AW: Zwischenstand und Fragen zur Prüfung 2016 Siegburg (NRW)*

Super, danke. Also Wirbel hat dann gleich Tragkraft wie Schnur und Vorfach ist geringer.
Bei dem Hecht allerdings ist angegeben, dass hier die gleichen Köder zum Einsatz kommen. Das mit dem Köderfisch wäre mir einleuchtend, aber so ist mir das unverständlich. Möglich sind bei Hecht und Barsch:  Blinker, Spinner, Wobbler oder Twister

Ich habe die Übersicht hier als Vorabversion mal angehängt, die teilweise noch Notizen enthält und sicherlich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht als Vorbereitung für die Prüfung von jemandem genutzt werde sollte, weil da bestimmt noch Fehler drin sind. xls ging nicht, daher als pdf


----------



## Ulli3D (29. April 2016)

*AW: Zwischenstand und Fragen zur Prüfung 2016 Siegburg (NRW)*

Mal eine Frage, was soll denn eine Hakenschere oder eine Löseschere sein?


----------



## Wingsuiter (30. April 2016)

*AW: Zwischenstand und Fragen zur Prüfung 2016 Siegburg (NRW)*

Das Unterschiedliche WG bei Hecht und Barsch liegt daran, dass zum einen die Köder unterschiedliche Gewichte haben, so kann ein hechtwobbler auch schnell mal 50-60gr wiegen bei großen, da wird es auf der Barschrute schon arg eng. Zum anderen hat ein Hecht natürlich im Drill auch wesentlich mehr Reserven wie ein Barsch. Man wird wahrscheinlich mit fast jeder Rute beide Fische rausbekommen, aber das ganze soll ja auch Spaß machen und vorallem waidgerecht sein. Und je weniger Druck du auf den Fisch ausüben kannst, desto länger dauert gewöhnlich der Drill. Und um den nicht unnötig in die Länge zu ziehen sollte eine passende Rute zum Zielfisch gewählt werden.

Deine Tabelle sieht sonst soweit ganz gut aus, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob du beim Barschangeln auch eine Rachensperre brauchst, ich brauchte keine, aber wenns mittlerweile drinne steht dann pack sie auch dabei, zuviel ist selten falsch. Und ein Hecht könnte ja potenziell einsteigen.

Was eine Haken-, oder Löseschere sein soll weiß ich leider auch nicht. Vermutlich meinst du eine Lösezange? Aber wo siehst du den Unterschied zwischen Hakenschere und Löseschere?;+


----------



## m1scha (30. April 2016)

*AW: Zwischenstand und Fragen zur Prüfung 2016 Siegburg (NRW)*

Hi, danke euch! 
Ich meinte mit beidem die Hakenschere, das muss ich noch anpassen. Halt diese Arterienklemme. 
Also hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, ich wähle das Wurfgewicht der Rute auch abhängig von dem zu erwartenden Fisch?
Bin mal gespannt wie das in der Prüfung dann dargestellt ist mit den Ködern. Aber werde dann für Barsch was eher kleineres wählen, für Hecht größer. Falls das überhaupt kommt.


----------



## Ramzizl (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zwischenstand und Fragen zur Prüfung 2016 Siegburg (NRW)*

Hast du inzwischen die Prüfung abgelegt? 
 Kannst ja gerne mal deine Erfahrung in Siegburg teilen.


----------



## m1scha (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zwischenstand und Fragen zur Prüfung 2016 Siegburg (NRW)*

Klar, ich werde später berichten. Termin ist heute um 14Uhr


----------



## Ramzizl (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zwischenstand und Fragen zur Prüfung 2016 Siegburg (NRW)*

toi toi Toi :m


----------



## m1scha (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zwischenstand und Fragen zur Prüfung 2016 Siegburg (NRW)*

Also vorab ich habe mit voller Punktzahl bestanden. Ich danke allen aus diesem Forum, die mir so viele Tipps im Vorfeld gegeben haben, meine Fragen beantwortet und für die vielen Infos zu der Prüfung, die ich hier finden konnte. Ebenfalls sehr hilfsbereit und geduldig unterstützt hat mich der Herr Nonn aus dem Angelgeschäft hier in Niederkassel.
Einen Kurs habe ich nicht besucht, halte ich auch bei guter Vorbereitung in Eigeninitiative für überflüssig. Mag aber bei jedem anders sein.
Hier ein paar Infos zu dem Ablauf der Prüfung in Siegburg:
Theorie:
Wir gingen mit der Gruppe in einen Raum der örtlichen Feuerwehr. Ich denke knapp 30 Prüflinge. Theorie war einfach, allerdings kamen da ein paar Fragen vor, die ich vorher noch nie irgendwo gesehen habe. Weder Online Training vom Arbeitsbuch, noch in diesem PDF mit den Fragen. Egal, war nicht schwer.
Danach wurden ca 4-5 Leute rein gerufen, die durchgefallen waren. Der Rest danach. Es wurde erklärt wie das mit der Praxis läuft. Immer Gruppen von 5 Leuten. Die waren dann immer so 20-30 Minuten weg. So zog sich das immer länger. Ich wurde immer nervöser, weil Ruten zusammen bauen war das einzige wovor ich Bammel hatte. Die Befürchtung, dass wir komplett montieren müssen hat sich dann auch bestätigt, nachdem die ersten wieder raus waren.
Praxis:
In der dritten Gruppe war ich endlich mit dabei. Jeder suchte sich 6 von den DIN A4 Karten aus einem Stapel und benennt die der Reihe nach. Ich weiß nicht mehr welche ich hatte, war aber alles richtig.
Dann Karte ziehen mit der Rute die gebaut werden sollte. Yeah, Barsch Rute!!! Wurde etwas entspannter. Habe erstmal das Zubehör daneben gelegt. Das Maßband war erstmal nicht als solches zu erkennen. Habe nachgefragt, mir wurde gesagt das ist das kleine quadratische Kästchen.
Bei den Ruten war schon ziemliches Chaos. Den unteren Teil der Rute hatte ich sehr schnell. Das obere Teil habe ich gefühlt ewig gesucht. Irgendwann passte endlich eins. Rolle war mit 5,6 KG beschriftet. Alles klar. Dann durchgefädelt. Habe mich aus dem Haufen Zeug da für den zweitkleinsten Wirbel entschieden. Mit Clinch Knoten dran gemacht.
Bei den Vorfächern war auch Chaos. Ich habe nachgefragt, ob ich einfach das dünnere nehmen soll. Eines schien dünner zu sein. Beschriftet war da nichts. Mir kam das etwas kurz vor. Habe 30 cm gemessen. Auf meine Nachfrage hieß es, beim Barsch braucht das keine 40cm zu haben. Habe ich anders gelernt, aber was solls.
Vorfach eingehängt, daran war ein Wirbel, in der habe ich den Wobbler gehängt. Fertig. Der Prüfer meinte alles richtig. War dann als erster aus der Gruppe wieder raus.

Kontrolliert wurde, ob die Bremse nicht zu stark angezogen ist. Und an den Knoten wurde gerissen. Rute hat er sich noch angesehen, auf den Rest nicht so wirklich geachtet.
Insgesamt waren das aber drei sehr nette Herren.


Fazit:
Ich finde die Prüfungen sollten einheitlich ablaufen, was ja offensichtlich nicht der Fall ist. Vorbereitungskurse laufen wohl sehr unterschiedlich ab. Der in Siegburg brachte den Teilnehmern klare Vorteile, weil da die Praxis mit dem selben Material geübt wurde, was dann in der Prüfung zur Verfügung stand. Die aus Bonn hatten meiner Meinung nach teilweise falsche Informationen bekommen, und hatten auch nie selber eine Rute montiert.
Aber gut, ich habe sehr gut bestanden. Mit der Rute einfach Glück gehabt.
Wer Fragen hat, einfach melden


----------



## el.Lucio (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zwischenstand und Fragen zur Prüfung 2016 Siegburg (NRW)*

#6 Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung.


#h


----------



## Ramzizl (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Zwischenstand und Fragen zur Prüfung 2016 Siegburg (NRW)*

Danke für die Infos. Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung.


----------



## Somely (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Zwischenstand und Fragen zur Prüfung 2016 Siegburg (NRW)*

Hi Mischa wir hatten gemeinsam die Prüfung.
Haben uns dann 2 Donnerstags noch beim Herrn Nonn getroffen.

Bock mal gemeinsam angeln zu gehen?

möchte mich am 16.07 mal der Achse anschließen... vielleicht du auch?


----------



## m1scha (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Zwischenstand und Fragen zur Prüfung 2016 Siegburg (NRW)*

Ach du bist das. Klar lass uns mal zusammen gehen. Ich schick dir eine PM#h



Somely schrieb:


> Hi Mischa wir hatten gemeinsam die Prüfung.
> Haben uns dann 2 Donnerstags noch beim Herrn Nonn getroffen.
> 
> Bock mal gemeinsam angeln zu gehen?
> ...


----------

